

How to Hire for a Startup: Culture, Capacity, and Craftmanship - Flammy
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/22/hiring-culture-capacity-and-craftsmanship/

======
sezhov
Does any small business need this? I think this advices work only for a
startup with investments, if you just starting you need just work :)

